# Cat survives microwave, tumble dryer and freezer ordeal!



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

London: A young boy's cat that was cooked in a microwave, then stuffed in a tumble dryer and freezer at the hands of thugs has managed to survive.

According to the Police and RSPCA officers, the attack on the four-year-old's pet was the worst case of animal cruelty they have ever come across.

Cats and kittens take toll on Los Angeles woman

Two 16-year-old boys were quizzed a man was arrested after mobile phone footage of the torture was handed to police.

"The cat was reportedly smoking after being let out of the microwave having suffered terribly. I was horrified when I saw the footage," the Mirror quoted PC Phil Colley as saying.

"We are not sure what damage has been done inside the animal. It is obviously very traumatised," said Jim Farr, RSPCA Inspector.

Cat survives microwave, tumble dryer and freezer ordeal!

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I feel sick


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

poor cat


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

The poor little soul!
I hope he makes a full recovery.
I never read papers these days 'cause it's always full of people being cruel to others


----------



## Mikey_B (Jun 21, 2010)

Knowing this kind of thing happens in this world makes me angry right to my very core. Animal Cruelty is something i just can not stand to hear about. Make's me want to find these people and literally rip there legs off with my bare hands! 

On the up-side, at least it survived, but what will the long term affects be? Might end up being cruel keeping him alive at the end of the day.

Not a nice story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Some people should have never been born.

Poor cat.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They should do the same to them.......how sick can people get. They dont deserve to be on this planet.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Some people should have never been born.
> 
> Poor cat.


My thoughts too......sure, our world is over populated enough. Beyond cruel.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sick b*****ds,cant see it living,not how microwaves work


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bloody hell, that poor thing  I wonder what the damage will be long term emotionally as well he will prolly be so traumatised he will never recover.


----------



## love cats (Jul 1, 2010)

some people are just plain nasty, i dont understand why anyone would want to hurt any animal


----------

